# Australian tugs in London



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Three Australian tugs arrived in London a few days ago, bought by unknown British owners.
PB ALLIGATOR
PB SABINA
PB BEADON


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Long way for little tug-boats.
Wonder if the crews are now ashore on the pull 

Ah, right, PeterMoore, alles ist klar.


----------



## PeterMoore (Jul 27, 2014)

Bob S said:


> Three Australian tugs arrived in London a few days ago, bought by unknown British owners.
> PB ALLIGATOR
> PB SABINA
> PB BEADON


Brought into Tilbury on the BBC Kibo, which I then loaded in Aberdeen with Xmas Trees back to Oz.
Fair exchange?


----------



## PeterMoore (Jul 27, 2014)

100t Aberdonian Xmas Trees....


----------



## PeterMoore (Jul 27, 2014)

trotterdotpom said:


> Isn't Howard Smith big into towing over there these days. Former Australian Shipping company with Australia-wide tug interests. Could be a connection.
> 
> John T


Indeed!
Howard Smith Towing are based just across the river in Gravesend.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

trotterdotpom said:


> Isn't Howard Smith big into towing over there these days. Former Australian Shipping company with Australia-wide tug interests. Could be a connection.
> 
> John T


Indeed Howard Smith/Alexandra Towing is still a big force, perhaps they are en route to Felixstowe where they have a big base?

geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Didn't notice the PB in the names. Looked it up and it stands for Pacific Basin Towage. Before they added the initials, the tugs seem to have been owned by the Australian company Adsteam (formerly Adelaide Steamship Co). Heard that Adsteam are big over there now - maybe PB is part of that organisation.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

PeterMoore said:


> Indeed!
> Howard Smith Towing are based just across the river in Gravesend.


Thanks Peter. I just deleted that post and replaced it. It seems Howard Smith were bought out by Adsteam some time ago. Who knows what's going on these days.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Erimus said:


> Indeed Howard Smith/Alexandra Towing is still a big force, perhaps they are en route to Felixstowe where they have a big base?
> 
> geoff


Thanks Geoff. I remember Alexander Towing from Hull. Didn't know Howard Smith had acquired them. Next thing you know, an Aussie will buy up all the UK newspapers!

John T


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

Trotterdotpom

The big towing Company in Hull was United Towing. They joined with Piggots of Grimsby to form Humber Tugs. They were taken over by Howard Smith who in turn were taken over by AdSteam. Then Svitzver took over Ad ASteam. Alexander Towing were never on the Humber.

The other towage outfit on the Humber now is SMS tugs run by old United Towing guys. SMS use names of old United Towing tugs ie all end in man.

Alan


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Adstream bought Howard Smith in 2001 ...but they and Alexandra (bought 1992) seem to be still operating in their own names on Thames & Felixstowe....don't know about the Falklands where HS used to be very big..

geoff

Svitzer who are worldwide now have 430 tugs and salvage vessels...they were bought by Maersk many moons ago.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#10. Thanks Saudisid. Yes, I knew about United Towing, dunno what made me think Alexandra were in Hull too.

Sounds like they're all going to finish up as one company with lots of names - gives the appearance of competition.

John T


----------



## KYRENIA (Aug 10, 2007)

These three small craft tugs arrived on the Thames around 26th January. They are owned by Thamescraft. PB BEADON is renamed DEVOUT. They are to small to handle large ships.
Alexandra, HoSmith, Adsteam are no longer. Towage in all the main UK ports are now done by Svitzer part of the Maersk Group.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

KYRENIA said:


> These three small craft tugs arrived on the Thames around 26th January. They are owned by Thamescraft. PB BEADON is renamed DEVOUT. They are to small to handle large ships.
> Alexandra, HoSmith, Adsteam are no longer. Towage in all the main UK ports are now done by Svitzer part of the Maersk Group.


Thanks for this...Thamescraft I presume will be using them as 'work boats' then..

geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

KYRENIA said:


> These three small craft tugs arrived on the Thames around 26th January. They are owned by Thamescraft. PB BEADON is renamed DEVOUT. They are to small to handle large ships.
> Alexandra, HoSmith, Adsteam are no longer. Towage in all the main UK ports are now done by Svitzer part of the Maersk Group.


Not even a pretence at the appearance of "competition" - something is rotten in the state of Denmark!

John T

PS An expensive operation, SN's "Trawler Cook" could have knocked out those boaties in a couple of weeks.


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

KYRENIA said:


> These three small craft tugs arrived on the Thames around 26th January. They are owned by Thamescraft. PB BEADON is renamed DEVOUT. They are to small to handle large ships.
> Alexandra, HoSmith, Adsteam are no longer. Towage in all the main UK ports are now done by Svitzer part of the Maersk Group.


Kyrenia

Not quite so. SMS Towage of Hull operates on the Humber : Newport : Barry : Cardiff : Belfast.

Run by ex United Towing staff and a lot of ex Humber Tug crews on the Humber
Alan


----------



## KYRENIA (Aug 10, 2007)

Alan, agree, Svitzer also operate at ports you mentioned as do Kotugs on the Thames, and Smit on the Mersey but Svitzer seem to have the bulk of the work. Towage also in many ports around the world. Small ports like Fowey, Falmouth have yet to be Svitzered!
John.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

This might help..

http://svitzer.com/contactus

geoff


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

KYRENIA said:


> These three small craft tugs arrived on the Thames around 26th January. They are owned by Thamescraft. PB BEADON is renamed DEVOUT. They are to small to handle large ships.
> Alexandra, HoSmith, Adsteam are no longer. Towage in all the main UK ports are now done by Svitzer part of the Maersk Group.


Correct, I meant to write "a few weeks ago" in the original post 

Regards

Bob


----------



## Stevie B (Mar 16, 2008)

KYRENIA said:


> Small ports like Fowey, Falmouth have yet to be Svitzered!
> John.


Or Portland!. Talking of SMS of Hull, my company bought their Englishman end of last year, now based in Portland.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

PB Alligator & PB Sabina have left London for the River Medway, possibly under the ownership of General Port Services (GPS)

https://thameshighway.wordpress.com/


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

PB BEADON renamed DEVOUT but still with PB logo!


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm told these tugs are to be renamed by General Port Services 
PB Sabina will become GPS CAMBRIA 
PB Alligator will become GPS ARCADIA 

Info from TugTalk weebsite


----------

